# شرائط ترانيم المرنمة سوسنة



## armia2009 (31 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة للجميع

كان في موضوع قديم قوي في المنتدى وحالياً في سلة المحذوفات خاص بطلب ترانيم سوسنة
أنا بصراحة مأخدتش بالي من الموضوع ده غير مكن كام يوم 
وبالصدفة وصلني مجموعة كبيرة من ترانيم المرنمة سوسنة
فلو حد عايز الترانيم دي أنا هأبتدي ارفعها 

ده أول شريط
http://www.4shared.com/file/95946272/49a23da8/Tape_1.html

بس مش هأرفع حاجة تاني إلا إذا اتأكدت ان في حد عايز الترانيم دي لأن الموضوع بياخد مني وقت بصراحة

*لفك ضغط الشريط  كليك يمين + extract here *


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكي ولتعبك
ربنا يعوضك
وجاري التحميل​


----------



## minabobos (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك ع تعبك
ومنتظرين المزيد
ربنا يعوضك
وجارى التحميل


----------



## oesi no (31 مارس 2009)

*هو ليه امتداده exe 
هنزله واشوف 
نزلته واتفك ضغطه وتمام التمام فيه 4 ترانيم 
2 موسيقى 
و2 ترانيم 
ياريت المرة الجايه ترفعه بامتداد rar  او zip 
*​


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا _


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## armia2009 (1 أبريل 2009)

اوك مرسي للردود
وقريباً باقي الشرايط


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## armia2009 (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا جماعة على الردود
 وبالمناسبة أنا أرميا مش أميرة

دول كمان شريطين للمرنمة سوسنة

http://www.4shared.com/file/96322945/60ef4f25/Tape_2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/96324274/15fb9c4d/Tape_3.html


----------



## bibi (4 أبريل 2009)

shokran ya armeya rabena ye3awad ta3abak


----------



## samirbadeh (15 مايو 2009)

ياريت  دا انا نفسى اسمع صوتها من زمان


----------



## wael_raft2007 (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا ارميا جدا لانى كنت بدور على الترانيم دى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم
:t25::new8:


----------



## لي شربل (16 مايو 2009)

*اهلا وسهلا فيك ارميا 
ميرسي اخدنا بركة بحضورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك الحلوة .
*​


----------



## eben yasoo3 (16 مايو 2009)

الرب يباركك حبيبي ارميا  بنزل او ملف واتمنى ان تكون الترانيمفيها مسحة الرب


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الشرائط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## م/البير (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا ارميا الرب يعوضك   محتاج ضروري صلوات السواعي لجرجس فلتاؤوس لوعند أي عضو ارجو ارسالها الي   albermic@ymail.com


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## عيد فرنسيس (15 يناير 2010)

*لو عندك ترنيمة احكى يا تاريخ القديمة *


----------



## magdyzaky (25 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يفرح قلبكو ويعوض تعبكوو دة مـــــــرسى ليكو بجد


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى لك كتير
جارى التحميل


----------



## aghapy lotfy (14 يوليو 2010)

بجد ترانيم روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ربنا يباركم


----------



## medhaat (28 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراً أخي الحبيب ارميا ياريت كمان ترانيم تاسوني سارة
 بس 
مش
 سارة معروف​وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## سرافيا (31 مايو 2012)

محتاجة كلمات ترنيمة
 ياروحه القدوس عزى كل النفوس
للمرنمة سوسنة
او صوت بس الترنيمة دى


----------

